# Search and Rescue Heroes



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

CROSSPOSTED FROM BSL WORKSHOP

Search and Rescue Heroes Slide Show From World Trade Center

I thought I'd share this link. Our canine heroes deserve to be remembered 
also. Especially Git Ander who so needlessly lost his life just weeks 
after. Give your dogs a hug. 
Irene

After five years these heroes need to be remembered also:

http://www.ctlegalguide.com/SlideShow/caninetribute.htm


----------

